# Why people smell on cruise ships....



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

all their towels have been turned into people and animals......


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

LOL, they did that at Disneyworld and our girls loved it!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The one with the tennis shoes reminds me of Freddie Krueger!


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

They actually offered a class on the ship to teach people how to make these at home. 
Tooo funny!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Yep! And don'tcha love the barkin' toilets?!? LOL!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Glad to see I'm not the only who's photographed these late night cruise surprises. LOL This is a collection of three different cruises.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Some more.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Two more.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

looks like someone had to much time on their hands. lol


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

Way Too Much Time!!


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*a couple more*

from Carnival Ecstasy


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

The monkeys are great. LOL.

GCB


----------

